# Tater & egg etc.



## salt and pepper (Apr 12, 2015)

From start to finish. A left over baked potato. Bacon, ham , onion, jalapeno pepper, cheese, S&P.

   1, hollowed out baked potato.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   2, Blanch bacon, cut / chop remaining ingredients.




   3, load potato and bake @ 325 till egg is set.




   4, enjoy


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 12, 2015)

That looks outrageously good.  The yolk oozing out of the cut is over the top!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 12, 2015)

It all looks rather lovely , I like your plate too , don't quite get the strawberries on the side though


----------



## salt and pepper (Apr 12, 2015)

Gravy Queen said:


> It all looks rather lovely , I like your plate too , don't quite get the strawberries on the side though


   You've never added fruit to your breakfast? Also it was used as a garnish.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't eat baked potatoes for breakfast . I wouldn't add strawberries to a potato dish as personally I don't get the combination.


----------



## salt and pepper (Apr 12, 2015)

Gravy Queen said:


> I don't eat baked potatoes for breakfast . I wouldn't add strawberries to a potato dish as personally I don't get the combination.


 

     I know your across the pond, but do you eat home fries or hash browns for breakfast? Here in America potatoes are served with breakfast most of the time. Restaurants that serve potatoes for breakfast use baked potatoes that were made the day before to make home fries and such. A fruit cut is not out out the norm for breakfast either. 
    Any way, if it makes you feel better. I did not eat the strawberry's. LOL


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 12, 2015)

Well I'd eat that for breakfast any day of the week.   As always, a beautiful creative idea and presentation Joey!


----------



## Hoot (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks S&P! That looks very good!
Gonna try it soon!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 12, 2015)

No I don't eat hash browns for breakfast and I don't know what home fries are . If you mean chips , then I wouldn't eat chips for breakfast . not to be confused with crisps which I wouldn't eat for breakfast either . 

So in general no I don't eat potatoes with or without fruit for breakfast  . Hash browns sometimes are available say in a cafe or hotel  as part of a cooked breakfast , but never a baked potato . 


I like fruit with muesli or cereal for breakfast .


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 12, 2015)

*Tater &amp; egg etc.*

What a beautiful dish, S&P!    I'd love that for breakfast.  Or lunch.  Or dinner.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 12, 2015)

As I remember, a typical full breakfast in the UK includes beans, mushrooms and tomatoes, all are not usual for breakfast in the USA. It was interesting, but not something I would prepare. I enjoyed it all, but I'll never again eat the blood sausage.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 12, 2015)

A full cooked breakfast is seen more as a treat , a leisurely breakfast when you have more time , at the weekend maybe . I very rarely eat a cooked breakfast it's a bit much for me  . I don't think many people would have the time during the week, plus it's very heavy so not something to be eaten every day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 12, 2015)

Looks wonderful Joey, I saw the same treatment only with an avocado half.  I want to try both for breakfast, lunch or dinner.  As for the strawberry, looked good and good enough to eat.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 12, 2015)

Gravy Queen said:


> A full cooked breakfast is seen more as a treat , a leisurely breakfast when you have more time , at the weekend maybe . I very rarely eat a cooked breakfast it's a bit much for me  . I don't think many people would have the time during the week, plus it's very heavy so not something to be eaten every day.



Yes, I understand GQ. I'd guess most people here also eat a light daily breakfast. My point is that when we eat a big breakfast here, it usually contains potatoes of some kind, not beans.


----------



## salt and pepper (Apr 12, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Looks wonderful Joey, I saw the same treatment only with an avocado half.  I want to try both for breakfast, lunch or dinner.  As for the strawberry, looked good and good enough to eat.


   From a earlier post,  PF,  try a tomato as well !


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 12, 2015)

Same type of thing then Kayelle just different ingredients  I would have to lie down for a week after a big breakfast (wuss) .

Lovely pics S and P .


----------



## Chef Munky (Apr 12, 2015)

salt and pepper said:


> From start to finish. A left over baked potato. Bacon, ham , onion, jalapeno pepper, cheese, S&P.
> 
> 1, hollowed out baked potato.
> 
> ...



Great idea Joey.Thank you.
I like that it's quick,simple.My husbands going to love that. He'd call that a Man's breakfast.Knowing him he'd eat the strawberries to.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 12, 2015)

salt and pepper said:


> From a earlier post,  PF,  try a tomato as well !



Okay, I want that one.  Look at the asparagus.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 12, 2015)

I swear you could land a job as a food stylist Joey! Do you use photobucket?


----------



## salt and pepper (Apr 12, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I swear you could land a job as a food stylist Joey! Do you use photobucket?


 
     Yes Kayelle, I do use photobucket since all my pics on this site are filled up.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 12, 2015)

I thought so, just from the quality of your beautiful pictures Joey.


----------



## Wyshiepoo (Apr 12, 2015)

Gravy Queen said:


> A full cooked breakfast is seen more as a treat , a leisurely breakfast when you have more time , at the weekend maybe . I very rarely eat a cooked breakfast it's a bit much for me . I don't think many people would have the time during the week, plus it's very heavy so not something to be eaten every day.


 

That looks excellent S&P. Have you ever heard of 'Good Woman's Eggs'?

I do concur with GQ, however I would like to give this a try on my next day off.

I wouldn't normally have a lot for brekkie,  I sometimes skip it altogether.

A bowl of cereal, jam on toast, boiled egg with soldiers is usually my limit. 

However when Mrs Wyshiepoo and I are staying in a British hotel it is cooked brekkie time. Hash browns, egg, baked beans, bacon, sausage, black pudding, tomato.
Sounds a lot, but we pack a lot into our holidays, no lounging on a beach for us and we won't eat again till the evening.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 12, 2015)

It's a droolable couple of ideas.  Great pix, S&P!  It's a good thing I had my drool rag handy!


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 12, 2015)

That looks fabulous, Joey.  Both the stuffed potato and the stuffed tomato.  I could go for either one any time of the day....breakfast, lunch, dinner, whenever....   Thank you for sharing and giving me some good ideas.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 12, 2015)

Great, yummy tasting ideas and good looking pix, S&P.

This is one of the breakfast choices at my favourite breakfast resto, Eggsquis (we call it egg squish ).







GQ, those are home fries. They could be in cubes. It's just fried, previously cooked potatoes.


----------



## Addie (Apr 12, 2015)

Excuse me. I will be right back. I have to go get the Windex and wipe the licking marks and streaks from my monitor. Yum!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2015)

That potato is a work of art!

I'm dreaming of one with leftover steak and mushrooms! 

I think that would make a nice brunch offering for a crowd.  The potato shells and fillings could be made ahead.  Just  fill the shell with any quiche mixture and pop them into the oven.

I wonder how a red bell pepper would work instead of a potato.

So many delicious things to think about!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 14, 2015)

Taxy , great photo thank you , I thought home fries were chips , but they are what we would probably refer to as sautéed potatoes . And there's that fruit combo thing again aargh  . Each to their own it all looks good .


----------



## Addie (Apr 14, 2015)

Gravy Queen said:


> Taxy , great photo thank you , I thought home fries were chips , but they are what we would probably refer to as sautéed potatoes . And there's that fruit combo thing again aargh  . Each to their own it all looks good .



Do you ever have a glass of juice with your breakfast? Like orange or tomato? It is a common habit here in the States to have a complete breakfast. Protein, Carbs, and Fruit to start your day. 

With my first husband, he always worked the second shift. So when he woke up around 11 a.m. I had a full breakfast ready for him to start his day. Eggs and bacon (protein) two pieces of toast (carb) and a tall glass of juice or a piece of fruit. I also use to try to do the same for my kids when they started school. But some mornings it was just a bowl of cereal and a glass of juice or a piece of fruit. Fruit in some form is part of the American breakfast.


----------



## Wyshiepoo (Apr 14, 2015)

Addie said:


> Do you ever have a glass of juice with your breakfast? Like orange or tomato? It is a common habit here in the States to have a complete breakfast. Protein, Carbs, and Fruit to start your day.
> 
> With my first husband, he always worked the second shift. So when he woke up around 11 a.m. I had a full breakfast ready for him to start his day. Eggs and bacon (protein) two pieces of toast (carb) and a tall glass of juice or a piece of fruit. I also use to try to do the same for my kids when they started school. But some mornings it was just a bowl of cereal and a glass of juice or a piece of fruit. Fruit in some form is part of the American breakfast.


 

When I'm home, not so much. Occasionally a glass of orange juice.

When I'm away I will always have a glass or two of orange juice and sprinkle some dried fruit on my cereal.

I think red wine counts as fruit, it has grapes in it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 14, 2015)

I think the fruit for breakfast idea originated in England and came to America in the form of apple and mince pie.  It took a few years to get started because they had to bring the initial stock from England and wait several years until the trees were big enough to bear fruit.  In any case it is a tasty tradition!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 14, 2015)

Gravy Queen said:


> Taxy , great photo thank you , I thought home fries were chips , but they are what we would probably refer to as sautéed potatoes . And there's that fruit combo thing again aargh  . Each to their own it all looks good .


Not my photo. I found it on the by Googling.


----------



## Wyshiepoo (Apr 14, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think the fruit for breakfast idea originated in England and came to America in the form of apple and mince pie. It took a few years to get started because they had to bring the initial stock from England and wait several years until the trees were big enough to bear fruit. In any case it is a tasty tradition!


 

Wasn't it Johnny Appleseed who started that? Can't remember his real name.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 14, 2015)

Wyshiepoo said:


> Wasn't it Johnny Appleseed who started that? Can't remember his real name.



John Chapman, Johnny Appleseed, did not start planting apple orchards on the frontier until about 1792.  The English settlement of Jamestown, founded 1607, was where apple growing in America began.  The small sour apples were used primarily to make hard cider.  Who wouldn't need a drink, to live under those primitive conditions half a world away from home!


----------



## Addie (Apr 14, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> John Chapman, Johnny Appleseed, did not start planting apple orchards on the frontier until about 1792.  The English settlement of Jamestown, founded 1607, was where apple growing in America began.  The small sour apples were used primarily to make hard cider.  Who wouldn't need a drink, to live under those primitive conditions half a world away from home!



Unfortunately Jamestown was a bust. When the ship returned a year later with fresh supplies everyone had disappeared. They never found out what happened to them. But the tree grew.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 14, 2015)

Addie said:


> Unfortunately Jamestown was a bust. When the ship returned a year later with fresh supplies everyone had disappeared. They never found out what happened to them. But the tree grew.


I thought Roanoke was the lost colony.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 14, 2015)

taxlady said:


> I thought Roanoke was the lost colony.



Roanoke was the lost colony, all they found were a few bones and the word CROATOAN carved on a tree.  

Jamestown almost went under.  A supply ship arrived just in time and the settlement continued for another 100 years or so.

Mystery at Roanoke Video - Jamestown Colony - HISTORY.com

I'm not sure if they had taters and eggs etc...


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't have fruit juice with breakfast I simply must have a cup of tea . 

I like fresh fruit mixed with some gluten free cereal , gf muesli or greek yogurt .


----------



## Addie (Apr 14, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> Roanoke was the lost colony, all they found were a few bones and the word CROATOAN carved on a tree.
> 
> Jamestown almost went under.  A supply ship arrived just in time and the settlement continued for another 100 years or so.
> 
> ...



M boo boo. If the settlers on Roanoke Island had taters and eggs, they would have succeeded.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 15, 2015)

Addie said:


> ...It is a common habit here in the States to have a complete breakfast. Protein, Carbs, and Fruit to start your day...


Addie, that's not "common" anymore. Most people I know consider that a special Saturday/Sunday brunch thing every once in a while. Most people just grab a cup o' Joe or tea, something they can hold in the other hand, and go. Even though I'm home for breakfast every day, I'm completely satisfied with a bowl of oatmeal with dried fruit and nuts, or a tub of Green yogurt with fresh berries. Those full breakfasts have gone the way of the 10 cent cup of coffee.


----------



## Addie (Apr 15, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, that's not "common" anymore. Most people I know consider that a special Saturday/Sunday brunch thing every once in a while. Most people just grab a cup o' Joe or tea, something they can hold in the other hand, and go. Even though I'm home for breakfast every day, I'm completely satisfied with a bowl of oatmeal with dried fruit and nuts, or a tub of Green yogurt with fresh berries. Those full breakfasts have gone the way of the 10 cent cup of coffee.



CG, just a couple of blocks from where I live is a restaurant called, "Donna's Breakfast." Every morning they have a full house from five a.m. to 11 a.m. She does a big business. And it is the only item she serves. Just breakfast. She closes after 11 a.m. Most of her customers are blue collar. And they are good tippers. She has one heck of a business.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 15, 2015)

I see businesses offering "all day breakfasts " , but for people in general , at home, maybe it's not so common , as an every day thing ?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 15, 2015)

Some people like to have breakfast on the way to work and have the egg, bacon or sausage, toast, home fries brekky at a resto. Around here, there is usually a special on that before 09h or 10h. When I was working in a friend's office downtown, that's what Stirling and I would do on the way to work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 15, 2015)

If I was going to work outside, had a construction job, manufacturing job, etc. I would want a full breakfast with bacon, eggs, toast, hash browns and fruit.  But, since i work in an office and spend about 4 hours with patients, I don't need the full blown breakfast.  Typically, I have coffee, egg and a serving of veg for breakfast.


----------



## Addie (Apr 15, 2015)

Gravy Queen said:


> I see businesses offering "all day breakfasts " , but for people in general , at home, maybe it's not so common , as an every day thing ?



Probably not. Specially if the household has both parents working. Getting the kids dressed, parents dressed and everyone fed can lead to some very hectic mornings.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 15, 2015)

We sometimes have a full breakfast for dinner, and really enjoy doing that. 

For what it's worth, I don't think a daily big breakfast in the morning is common anymore either. Then again, it depends on a lifestyle like farmers who start their day at day break, and then eat a "farmers breakfast" when the early morning chores are done. My mom was a farmers wife, and I remember her stories of cooking breakfast for all the farm workers after she helped to milk the cows.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 15, 2015)

My mum spent a summer working on a farm. She told stories of cooking porridge for the farm hands' first breakfast and a huge "farmer's breakfast" for second breakfast.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 15, 2015)

Go to any 7-Eleven in the morning and you will see lines of people buying candy bars, chips and soda for breakfast. Or any diner and you'll see people eating a full traditional breakfast. Or any drive-thru, where people get breakfast sandwiches. 

I think the traditional breakfast is much less common than it was when more people did more physical work and fewer women worked outside the home. For most people, breakfast is grab 'n  go.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 15, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think the fruit for breakfast idea originated in England and came to America in the form of apple and mince pie.  It took a few years to get started because they had to bring the initial stock from England and wait several years until the trees were big enough to bear fruit.  In any case it is a tasty tradition!



I think it's much older than that. When I was in Turkey, my favorite breakfast, which is traditional there, was plain yogurt with honey, dried fruit and nuts.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 15, 2015)

Breakfast is my big meal most days. I don't eat bread, so no toast, but I do eat grains, greens, eggs, and fruit (tomato, avocado, cantaloupe, strawberries, blueberries, blackberries, watermelon, citrus). I grew up eating fruit with breakfast--whether it was a bowl of Cheerios with sliced banana or strawberries / blueberries with cream and sugar. 


 I switched up how I eat 3 years ago. I put on a pair of summer slacks yesterday--no winter weight gain her. My breakfast keeps me charged for the rest of the day. I often have lentils, chickpeas, or black beans as a side topped with one of my favorite hot sauces. Breakfast is an easy meal to prepare, not a lot of clean up or prep. My breakfast this morning was leftover Chinese-style duck, an egg, steamed Dragon Kale, some wild rice and a whole cantaloupe drizzled with Harissa EVOO and dark chocolate white balsamic vinegar. It was delicious. The rest of the day I don't eat a lot--maybe some yogurt for lunch with another serving of fruit/veggies. Dinner is usually a salad unless I'm having guests or have been playing in the kitchen testing a recipe. I eat vegetarian 3-4 days a week.


----------

